# Skeeter Pee "Lunch Box" Plans



## FlavorSeeker (Oct 21, 2010)

Lon,

I just picked up the current issue of Winemaker Magazine at B&N. Thanks for the brief, but very useful article on how to build your Skeeter Pee "Lunch Boxes". 

Never willing to use a recipe as anything more than a loose recommendation, I'm already looking forward to modifying these plans to make a six-pack carrier for my 22 oz Belgian Dubbels, which should be about ready to drink.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Oct 21, 2010)

The instructions given in Winemaker are written so that you can easily customize for your own use. Just measure your bottle(s) and make the necessary allowances. I also build them to hold one wine bottle laying on its side. Again, just measure the wine bottle as it is laying on its side, add the prescribed dimensions for clearance, and you have a nice wine bottle lunchbox. They look very nice under the Christmas tree with the rustic wood and shiny bottle; dark bottles reflect the lights from the tree.


----------



## FlavorSeeker (Oct 22, 2010)

I have several family members that like the primitive/country look. Sounds like a nice juxtaposition between the rough and the refined. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------

